

Show HN: BitJoy - cjm
http://bitjoy.org/~

======
limmeau
MtGox at $90 and BTCe at $83. Easy arbitrage money? Probably not, but why not?

~~~
shawabawa3
I tried but it was too much effort.

All the api's are unreliable, it's hard to tell if your order went through, if
it did you have no idea how long it will actually take.

Then, once you've run out of money on one of the sites you have to go through
the expensive and lengthy process to get more on, and you have to go through
the same again to actually withdraw. It ends up just not being worth the time

~~~
abrkn
I haven't had time to polish these, but would be interested in collaborating
with someone to make something robust.

Automatic trader:

[https://github.com/abrkn/margin](https://github.com/abrkn/margin)

Common interface to several exchanges:
[https://github.com/abrkn/hail](https://github.com/abrkn/hail)

Margin would be very nice with more tests and state.

------
frankacter
Looks great (FireFox v22), loaded after 45 seconds.

Can you give some specifics as to what the tech is behind BitJoy and what your
plans for it are?

~~~
cjm
45s is waaaay too long :) will make that better.

The goal is to create a real-time snapshot of the bitcon ecosystem & to build
context around the data so it's simple to consume and understand. Price was a
logical place to start, hope to add more types of data in the future.

~~~
maaaats
4-5 seconds in FF here.

------
plg
so here's a naive question : why aren't people simply playing off the price
differentials between mt gox, bitstamp and btc (more than $7 when I just
opened the OP's page) and making a ton of money? or maybe they are? or maybe
commissions / fees are so high they eat up any profit?

~~~
TomGullen
Buy 10 BTC at btc-e.com for 831.66 USD

Sell on MtGox for 591.18 GBP = 901.73 USD (my account is set to GBP)

That's 70.07 USD profit from 10 BTC, or ~$7 USD per bitcoin traded.

Seems like a good opportunity. The problem is you can't cycle your money
quickly, it takes time to sell bitcoin for cash and withdraw it ready for the
next cycle.

But I mean there's the potential to make ~8% on each cycle. Buying,
transfering and selling should also be a fairly quick process so you're not
exposing yourself too much.

I think as soon as instant cash deposit/withdrawls are available through
various exchanges these gaps will close up pretty fast.

~~~
simondlr
You can also play arbitrage between altcoins (BTC to LTC, or LTC to XMP, or
any other). On Vircurex, Cryptsy, BTC-e, etc.

Even with liquidity being lower you can see them being rather close on the
different exchanges.

~~~
jjsz
Do you know of an economic or finance course that can help me understand how
to use Bitcoin or any other currency. There's all the articles explaining
Bitcoin but none treating it like a foreign currency and teaching how to apply
foreign trade. I'll just search foreign trading at the library in the mean
time...

~~~
lmm
Look at commodities trading books too. Bitcoin et al are not quite as liquid
as most forex markets, so they tend to behave more like a commodity.

------
tudborg
Chrome 28.0.1500.71 OSX, works ok. A little unresponsive sometimes.

Really cool. I trade in EUR though, so it would be nice with a mtgox EUR
listing.

The access rights it wants to my twitter account is unacceptable though, so no
chance i am going to bind my account to bitjoy.

~~~
cjm
Cool, more currencies coming soon -- will look at the permissions. Thanks for
the feedback.

------
_feda_
Wow what a great interface. Really great clean design and I like the fact that
you've used two seperate btc exchanges. I think this tab will be pinned in my
browser once I begin my new career as a bitcoin dealer on localbitcoins.com ;)

------
robotmay
Takes a while to load (Firefox Dev) but it's really nice when it does!

~~~
cjm
thanks :)

------
thomasjames
Looks really good. One thing to point out that is probably a one-line fix: the
month being displayed for news articles is exactly one month before the actual
date they came out.

~~~
cjm
Hrrrrrmm :) thanks for spotting that.

------
chrisvineup
Any plans to add other cryptocurrencies? Litecoin etc?

~~~
cjm
Yeah, possibly -- focus will be on filling out bitcoin data and other
currencies first though.

------
mhidalgo
Looks great ,would love to talk more about it , what's the best way to reach
you?

~~~
cjm
thanks, cjm712 -at- gmail

------
jonahx
Loaded slowly, but really nice UI imo. Nice work.

~~~
cjm
Thanks -- will work on the initial load time.

------
csomar
It crashes Chrome on the iPad.

~~~
cjm
Ok, will look into it. Works fine for me Chrome on iPhone -- don't have an
iPad to test with. Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
dubcanada
It doesn't crash safari though on my iPhone. Loaded in like 5 seconds for me.

------
obayesshelton
nothing loads for me in Chrome either that or it is taking an age.

~~~
cjm
hrrm, ok, i'm watching it -- everything is loading fine for me

~~~
fmstephe
It loads fine for me. In Chrome 28 Windows. Plus, very nice. I really enjoyed
this :)

~~~
cjm
thanks! :)

------
ca98am79
this is cool, but it would be great to also see volume

